# i just lost my 3 moth old ultramel baby corn snake! T-T



## The-Elia (Nov 21, 2008)

it was either killed by my 4 yr old cousin [who doesnt know that animals are living things and hurts any kind of animal]
or its off somewhere ..but i have looked everywhere in the house
and i do not under stand how it would "get out" a 2 gallon aquarium if it even wasnt that big.....
[this happend after i came from skoll]
i just wana noe ...do you guys have any helpful tips on how to find it!?
i really wana have my hopes up! 
but then again idk..bc 2 days ago i had a dream and in it my corn snake was running away from me...but with only half its bodie and when i grabed it...it died! T-T
help plz!
ive been like crying for it
ive never gotten soo close to another animal after my pet roster and my baby bunnie[ who got killed by a kat]
and i have had more than 40 pets in my whole life! Dx
i love animals!
and i miss ma corn snake! :c


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

my brothers was affectionatly named houdini as it found itsway out of everything my brother put it in it was loose in the house a week and turned up in my bed I left home!! it is now 20yrs old and still gets out when it feels the urge to great him at the door of keep his gf confined to the loo she hates it!!! hopefully its in the house somewhere and will turn up if you cousin comes again I would be compelled to tell him if he goes near the tank Ill break his fingers


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear hope it just wondering round 
you could put traps out, get a old lemonade type bottle cut the top off, take the lid off then stick some plastic in a tunnel shape over the lid end then shove the lid end inside the bottom of the bottle adding food then tape the two parts together, making sure theres tiny air holes so the smell of the mouse can come out. place around the house
hopefully the snake will go in eat the food and cant get out.

good luck


----------



## SSS (Nov 23, 2008)

the best advice i can give you,is look in warm places, look at night and leave mice around!

good luck,i hope you find it


----------

